# PSA: Neck shooting



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Just saw this little doe. Some idiot though he would just shoot her in the neck. Probably missed her spine by a fraction of an inch. Looks like probably a hollow point .22 round. 

In any case, for all of you who think it is manly only if you shoot a deer in the neck, this one is center cut, entry wound on the other side and this gaping wound on the exit. 

Looks like she will probably make it, if infection doesn't get her. 

Just shoot the deer behind the shoulder in the chest cavity and make a clean kill. Lots of deer will suffer this year from this kind of prideful "shoot em in the head/neck" thinking.

Rant over


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

i dont do it and do not let anyone I am with do while hunting-even with big bulls- too much arrogance and margin of human error involved...as seen by you pic and ive seen it before


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I've done neck shots 3 times that I can think of. All shots at very close range with a steady gun rest. I prefer to shoot the vitals.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I never have done it. A few years ago I put a young doe out of her misery since the back of her neck/spine was laid open and she could barely walk. When she did, she trembled and stumbled. A closer look I could see the spinal cord. It looked pretty fresh like maybe earlier in the same day, blood was still shiny but dry. It's not for me, but a lot of people do it.


----------



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

I am sorry... I read this post and it actually made me a little upset. I am an avid hunter. Have been hunting since I was 5 years old. Have been hunting every year for the last 25 years and have killed countless number of deer. And, over the years I have killed most by shooting them "behind the shoulder" as I was taught many years ago... but... Now, after hunting with even more experienced hunters than myself, have learned that shooting a deer in the "Neck" with an appropriate High Powered Deer Rifle is the absolute most humane and quickest death for that animal. All of the deer I have killed over the last 10 years have ALL been shot in the Neck. And Every deer ran No Where! They all Drop in their tracks! 

You guys know as well as I do, shooting a deer behind the shoulder is Not always a clean and humane kill. And there are times where you track the deer for many and sometimes hundreds of yards looking for an animal. And sometimes never finding that animal. With a Neck shot, If you hit that deer anywhere in the Neck with an "Appropriate Deer Rifle" that deer is Dropping!! Just the impact alone causes that animal to drop! And if by chance your off a few inches, its a clean miss, the deer runs off for another day. 

This is my 2 cents.... I prefer the Neck shot over the Behind the Shoulder shot any day of the week.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Shoot them in the boiler room and that's all . No head or neck shots for me , I have done it twice and both times the animal died , just to much chance for error . IMOP


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So what is an appropriate deer rifle? I don't really know what caliber that deer was shot with. Could have been a 55 gr .223 or a 95 gr .243. If it didn't expand until after passing the spine, then it would not drop the deer.

Point is, shooting a deer in the neck is risky, the head even more so. Risk of injury and not killing them is very high. A deer moves its head and neck very erratically and without notice. IMO, the highest percentage for making a clean kill is the one I am after. Behind the shoulder is that for me.


----------



## Capt Justin1 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Disagree*

I have shot 3 to four deer a year since I was 7 years old. I have seen more deer run off from a misplaced behind the shoulder shot that clips guts than any other shot period. The quickest and most humane shot you can take is with caliber .243 or above in the neck. If the person is not a very good shot then a point of shoulder shot is best but I've never had a deer take a step with a neck shot. A throat patch shot after a whistle to get them to look at you takes them down everytime.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

On a lease years ago a hunter shot a buck neck shot with 270 ..Took out windpipe and esophagus and blood running down windpipe to lungs....It was easy enough to track just listen and it gurgled and coughed.we finally caught up with and put it out of MISERY..I was always a chest shooter and that made me a always chest shooter..


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Capt said:


> I have shot 3 to four deer a year since I was 7 years old. *I have seen more deer run off from a misplaced behind the shoulder shot that clips guts than any other shot period*. The quickest and most humane shot you can take is with caliber .243 or above in the neck. If the person is not a very good shot then a point of shoulder shot is best but I've never had a deer take a step with a neck shot. A throat patch shot after a whistle to get them to look at you takes them down everytime.


 For arguments sake, if one can't place a shot accurately enough to hit the vitals, one should probably not be taking shots at a smaller kill zone. But I hear you.


----------



## Capt Justin1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Agree. If they can't hit vitals they shouldn't take a neck shot like I said but to say it isn't a humane shot is just flat out wrong and misinformed.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Trip to Africa.....shot ten incredible trophys in 10 days. Brother shot 9 animals. BIL shot 9 animals. Dad shot 6 animals. Never once did PH say shoot em in the neck....always in the boiler room. 

I have seen too many lower jaws shot off. Even a misplaced shot too far back is often a recovered animal if you leave them overnight.


----------



## Capt Justin1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Apples to oranges you're shooting big game that was very wild. A whitetail deer in the hilcountry are thin skinned and not very large. I neck shoot does and spikes and culls. Why because if I miss I miss and they live to see another day. If I don't then I have meat on the ground that did not suffer. A large trophy buck gets the shot straight in the shoulder. They don't take a step much either but you have at least one possibly 2 shoulders ruined. Just my opinion.


----------



## Capt Justin1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is throat patch shot at 100 yards after whistling at her. She stared at me and gave me time make a good shot. She was lights out before she hit the ground.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Trip to Africa.....shot ten incredible trophys in 10 days. Brother shot 9 animals. BIL shot 9 animals. Dad shot 6 animals. Never once did PH say shoot em in the neck....always in the boiler room.
> 
> I have seen too many lower jaws shot off. Even a misplaced shot too far back is often a recovered animal if you leave them overnight.


Why would you go to Africa and shoot animals in the head or neck? Blow the skull plate apart and leave the antlers and destroyed hide but bring back 8,000 lbs of meat?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

HydraSports said:


> Just saw this little doe. Some idiot though he would just shoot her in the neck. Probably missed her spine by a fraction of an inch. Looks like probably a hollow point .22 round.
> 
> In any case, for all of you who think it is manly only if you shoot a deer in the neck, this one is center cut, entry wound on the other side and this gaping wound on the exit.
> 
> ...


For me it's not about being manly or prideful. If I shoot a doe or a cull with anything other than my bow it gets shot in the head. No tracking, no ruined meat and a much quicker kill. If you practice enough and have the proper equipment then there's no reason why you can't kill every deer you shoot at by aiming at the head... I don't know that I've ever "wounded" a deer that I've shot in the head. I did miss one high about 6 years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

How do you know you missed? You could have just shot it in the jaw and it ran off. Even if you missed, it's not if you will mangle one, it is when.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I can see both sides of the argument. Lots of factors involved...distance of the shot, accuracy of the gun, experience of the hunter, etc...

We ALL want a clean quick humane kill, but it doesn't always happen no matter what shot is attempted. Scopes get bumped, unseen vegetation deflects bullets, shooter flinches, or whatever. No need to go into further detail about the consequences of that here.

I think we can all agree that the shoulder shot leaves the greatest margin for error and the average hunter should only attempt that shot.


----------



## waterman1971 (Aug 29, 2011)

TeamFaith said:


> I am sorry... I read this post and it actually made me a little upset. I am an avid hunter. Have been hunting since I was 5 years old. Have been hunting every year for the last 25 years and have killed countless number of deer. And, over the years I have killed most by shooting them "behind the shoulder" as I was taught many years ago... but... Now, after hunting with even more experienced hunters than myself, have learned that shooting a deer in the "Neck" with an appropriate High Powered Deer Rifle is the absolute most humane and quickest death for that animal. All of the deer I have killed over the last 10 years have ALL been shot in the Neck. And Every deer ran No Where! They all Drop in their tracks!
> 
> You guys know as well as I do, shooting a deer behind the shoulder is Not always a clean and humane kill. And there are times where you track the deer for many and sometimes hundreds of yards looking for an animal. And sometimes never finding that animal. With a Neck shot, If you hit that deer anywhere in the Neck with an "Appropriate Deer Rifle" that deer is Dropping!! Just the impact alone causes that animal to drop! And if by chance your off a few inches, its a clean miss, the deer runs off for another day.
> 
> This is my 2 cents.... I prefer the Neck shot over the Behind the Shoulder shot any day of the week.


I am a newbie on here so this doesn't mean much. This post is spot on and I agree 100%.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

T_rout said:


> For me it's not about being manly or prideful. If I shoot a doe or a cull with anything other than my bow it gets shot in the head. No tracking, no ruined meat and a much quicker kill. If you practice enough and have the proper equipment then there's no reason why you can't kill every deer you shoot at by aiming at the head... I don't know that I've ever "wounded" a deer that I've shot in the head. I did miss one high about 6 years ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This exactly I shoot all my does/spikes in the head so I don't waste any meat! When shooting a trophy buck I always shoot dead center in the shoulder.


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I've never understood the fascination with the neck shot. Even calm deer are prone to jacking their heads around abruptly and guess what moves the head - that's right - the neck! Why shoot the spot on a deer that is most prone to not being where your aiming once you're done pulling the trigger?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

If you only shot them in the head or neck to "save " meat your deer are to small , even snipers are taught to shoot center mass not head shoot . All that do still head and neck shoot will eventually wound and animal . And lose it .


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

artys only said:


> If you only shot them in the head or neck to "save " meat your deer are to small , even snipers are taught to shoot center mass not head shoot . All that do still head and neck shoot will eventually wound and animal . And lose it .


You've never wounded a deer by shooting center mass?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

SO a orange is AS easy to hit as a basketball......Hmmmm, your concerned about losing meat.....get a 300 mag and shoot them in between the 3 and 9 OR do you save the ribs too....ONCE you see a deer with no jaw, a ear missing, OR the OPs pic you will not do it again......the military needs more snipers...I see several "IF's" here>> well if Custer would have had machine guns the outcome would have been different


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Neck shots do " drop em" or they " run off" - I've seen blown necks , jaws , ears , ripped sides from neck misses. I also seen gut shots - BUT the odds are much better to kill in vitals vs neck - simply too small a target - human error is too much in play here


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

T_rout said:


> You've never wounded a deer by shooting center mass?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I have , two and it was because of the bullets I was using at the time . They blew apart on impact . In hunting the last 35 years shooting black bear to whitetail deer Thats the only two , I garuntee that a neck shooter can't say that .
One year on a mld ranch I shot 83 deer myself and none walked away ,
Just sayin ......


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess I'll chime in, I started at the age of 8 with a .243, my dad told me to shoot the deer in the neck, so that's what i did. Now, i was always blessed with being able to shoot a quarter at 100 yds, so as i grew older i shot all bucks in the neck and doe in the head. I always made sure i was dead steady and when i squeezed off, i knew the bullet would end up where i aimed. These days, if i shoot a buck i know it's going on the wall, so i just shoot in the vitals for cape sake. I don't shoot many does or cull bucks, i let the kids, but if i do, i'll still shoot them in the head or neck, but i wait til i'm completely steady before shooting. I've shot a 7 mag since i was 13, and probably well over 100 deer, i remember tracking 3 that i shot thru the vitals, the rest took a dirt nap where they stood. That's me, there are alot of people who need to aim behind the shoulders every time. My kids shoot behind the shoulders, which is cool, but gotta track most of them. I grew up with a pellet gun or .22 in my hand nearly every day, my kids not so much.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

mrsh978 said:


> Neck shots do " drop em" or they " run off" - I've seen blown necks , jaws , ears , ripped sides from neck misses. I also seen gut shots - BUT the odds are much better to kill in vitals vs neck - simply too small a target - human error is too much in play here


Good point......a well placed neck or head shot will drop a deer in it's tracks......until it isn't, and it doesn't.....


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I've only shot 2 deer in the head/neck. They dropped where they stood. Not saying this is the ideal shot but it was the shot I had available. I was using a 6mm at the time.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll take what ever shot I feel I am comfortable making at the time. I have shot deer in shoulder and neck and found all deer that I have shot (less than 10). I would almost be willing to bet that more deer are lost each year from bow hunters making bad shots and letting the deer run off than from neck shot deer with a rifle. So bow hunters make humanliy kills?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been hunting for probably 25 years and was raised to shoot doe in the head when possible, 100yds or so. I have lost two deer in my life and they were shot behind the shoulder. One was pretty far away and hit low with a .300 win mag. I found a piece of sternum but no deer and we tracked it for about a mile on very little blood until it disappeared. Other one I shot was last year with my AR with a bullet that didn't do the trick. I have since bought some good hunting rounds for my AR. 

As for neck shot I knew some guys that swore by it. I tried it a couple years ago, twice. For shots 100yds-150yds a neck shot works great. Any further and I will go behind shoulder. I do agree that you have no business shooting in the head or neck if you can't shoot an accurate grouping or have junk equipment.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*what do you think*

These pics were taken back in 2011 and I have posted them before so please forgive me if you have seen them before. This deer still puzzles me, I saw him walking like nothing was wrong, the damage didn't seem to be bothering him at all but I decided to put him down just in case. I couldn't believe the amount of damage to his neck and that he could still be alive. Anyway like I said I posted these before trying to figure out if it was damage from a bullet, a cat a bear or what.... so chime in and let me know what you think. Killed way out west (Langtry Texas) where we do have the occasional cat and bears walking the canyons.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Yep*



Capt said:


> I have shot 3 to four deer a year since I was 7 years old. I have seen more deer run off from a misplaced behind the shoulder shot that clips guts than any other shot period. The quickest and most humane shot you can take is with caliber .243 or above in the neck. If the person is not a very good shot then a point of shoulder shot is best but I've never had a deer take a step with a neck shot. A throat patch shot after a whistle to get them to look at you takes them down everytime.


I shoot head/neck anything under 150 yds. Never had to trail one. Trailed lots of deer shot by myself when I wuz young and others yearly that had been shot in or behind the shoulder. Found some lost some. 
The .22 mentioned in the org post was the problem, not the location of the shot.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I use both methods. If it is a close shot and I am confident I'll take a neck shot over a shoulder shot. I've not lost one or had to trail one yet with the neck shot. They all dropped in their tracks. If it is a far shot I will go with the shoulder shot. Seems to be a personal choice with each individual.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This thread makes me want to vote a straight Republican ticket. Oh wait, I already do that...


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> I have been hunting for probably 25 years and was raised to shoot doe in the head when possible, 100yds or so. I have lost two deer in my life and they were shot behind the shoulder. One was pretty far away and hit low with a .300 win mag. I found a piece of sternum but no deer and we tracked it for about a mile on very little blood until it disappeared. Other one I shot was last year with my AR with a bullet that didn't do the trick. I have since bought some good hunting rounds for my AR.
> 
> As for neck shot I knew some guys that swore by it. I tried it a couple years ago, twice. For shots 100yds-150yds a neck shot works great. Any further and I will go behind shoulder. I do agree that you have no business shooting in the head or neck if you can't shoot an accurate grouping or have junk equipment.


Is your AR. 223 or 308? If it's 223 what bullet do you consider a good hu ting Round?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

For the 223 the only round to hunt with is the Barnes TSX I tried em all. they never fail. Neck or boiler room


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

rut-ro said:


> Is your AR. 223 or 308? If it's 223 what bullet do you consider a good hu ting Round?


Well I had purchased a box of Hornady Full Bore but haven't tired them yet. Now I may go buy some Barnes too. I previously shot a pig in the head with a green tip and dropped him. Go-figure


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

rut-ro said:


> Is your AR. 223 or 308? If it's 223 what bullet do you consider a good hu ting Round?


I'm using the Fusion round in my 223....started using then last season and have been really pleased.

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Well I had purchased a box of Hornady Full Bore but haven't tired them yet. Now I may go buy some Barnes too. I previously shot a pig in the head with a green tip and dropped him. Go-figure


Barnes are good solid bulleta.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I have taken many deer with a neck shot. Only shoot with the head up. That way if your elevation is off slightly you will still get the kill. Aim just below the head. If your windage is off you will most likely miss completely. 

I use an AR chambered in 6.8 SPC Hornady 120 SST bullets.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

For me its right in the center where the shoulder meets the neck. Miss back you hit the shoulder/vitals. Miss the other way hit is the neck.



TxDuSlayer said:


> This exactly I shoot all my does/spikes in the head so I don't waste any meat! When shooting a trophy buck I always shoot dead center in the shoulder.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

artys only said:


> Yes I have , two and it was because of the bullets I was using at the time . They blew apart on impact . In hunting the last 35 years shooting black bear to whitetail deer Thats the only two , I garuntee that a neck shooter can't say that .
> 
> One year on a mld ranch I shot 83 deer myself and none walked away ,
> 
> Just sayin ......


You and I sound like we shoot about the same amount of deer on a yearly basis. I have never wounded a deer by shooting them in the head. I have missed, as previously mentioned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Lots of strong opinions here. Also a lot of bad info being thrown out. 

The most important thing on shooting is to have a rifle you trust and PRACTICE before you start shooting game. Don't take shots that are unreasonable. That means neck shot unless the conditions are right, and also shoulder shots when the deer is obviously out of range.

I hate to see any animal suffer.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

This topic has been on my mind since the last 3 deer I shot behind the shoulder I killed, but they didn't hardly bleed at all and ran 50-75yds (and I would say I have shot around 25 deer in my life). Most the deer I have ever shot have been behind the shoulder (as opposed to on the shoulder and/or in the neck). I'm not concerned with the travel distance after shot, so much as I'm concerned with no blood and/or blood trail (even when I found these deer they only had a small pool of blood about 4" in diameter - very weird for my experience). I researched this very topic just a few days ago, because I was wondering 2 things - 1. Why have the last 3 deer out of 20 not bled with a behind-a-shoulder shot? and 2. What do most folks shoot at and what is the kill rate? I found this article to be pretty interesting...

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/wildlife/deer/articlegad.html

So now, I have decided, if a cull or doe, within 50 yards, a neck shot is what I'm looking for (I shoot a .243 by the way, if it matters). If a cull or doe within 50-300yards it is a behind-the-shoulder shot. If a trophy, no matter the yardage, it's a shoulder shot... I also have changed ammunition - was shooting the Remington core-lokt 90 or 95gr, but have changed to the Federal 100gr soft points. We will see...

T-BONE


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a question for the guys that hold the position of anti head shot on a deer. Have you ever taken an animal or seen an animal at a meat market or butcher? How do they start the slaughtering process? Do they shoot them in the heart? Or do they stab them in the chest? No, they hit them with a bolt gun about an inch and a half above the eyes right in the middle of their skull. The only difference in a meat processor/meat market is that my bolt gun is 0-100 yards long. Shooting a deer in the head isn't something you do at 250 yards with a gun purchased at Walmart! You pick and choose smart shots. You never shoot at deer when their head is down eating because they move too much. You never take a shot with any weapon unless you're 100% confident that you can make a humane kill. Everyone that's posted about seeing a deer with a hole in its neck or a wound in the neck or head, I have a question for you. Were you sitting in the blind with the individual that "wounded" the deer you saw? Did you actually witness an individual aiming at the head/neck and make a bad shot? I have guided 1,000's of hunts with experienced hunters and "newbies" alike. 90% of the hunts are "trophy" hunts so the hunters are normally shook up pretty bad when they decide to shoot so I always tell the to aim at the shoulder and squeeze, squeeze, squeeze!!!! The other ten percent are cull/management/doe hunters. After talking to them/hunting with them I can tell if they're capable of making a head/neck shot and let them know if they draw blood they will have to pay. 90% of them shoot "center" mass since I make it perfectly clear that they could walk away with nothing and still have to pay. Even aiming at center mass I've seen guys blow off bucks gonads, ears and horns. It all boils down to practice and knowing how to control your emotions and knowing your limits. I've had a few guys shoot monsters in the neck because they didn't want to trail them. That being said, you have to be 100% confident in your shot and know that you can make the shot. Personally, I normally break out the rifle when there's a bunch of does and culls to be shot. I'll corn close and pick out a particular target. When I get situated, I'll draw their attention by grunting or kissing at them to alert them and they'll give you 45 seconds to 2 minutes to squeeze off a shot. If the shots not right don't take it. If it's there squeeze one off and enjoy not tracking and not having blood shot meat and the aftermath of a bullet expanding into everything around the shoulder!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

T_rout said:


> I have a question for the guys that hold the position of anti head shot on a deer. Have you ever taken an animal or seen an animal at a meat market or butcher? How do they start the slaughtering process? Do they shoot them in the heart? Or do they stab them in the chest? No, they hit them with a bolt gun about an inch and a half above the eyes right in the middle of their skull. The only difference in a meat processor/meat market is that my bolt gun is 0-100 yards long. Shooting a deer in the head isn't something you do at 250 yards with a gun purchased at Walmart! You pick and choose smart shots. You never shoot at deer when their head is down eating because they move too much. You never take a shot with any weapon unless you're 100% confident that you can make a humane kill. Everyone that's posted about seeing a deer with a hole in its neck or a wound in the neck or head, I have a question for you. Were you sitting in the blind with the individual that "wounded" the deer you saw? Did you actually witness an individual aiming at the head/neck and make a bad shot? I have guided 1,000's of hunts with experienced hunters and "newbies" alike. 90% of the hunts are "trophy" hunts so the hunters are normally shook up pretty bad when they decide to shoot so I always tell the to aim at the shoulder and squeeze, squeeze, squeeze!!!! The other ten percent are cull/management/doe hunters. After talking to them/hunting with them I can tell if they're capable of making a head/neck shot and let them know if they draw blood they will have to pay. 90% of them shoot "center" mass since I make it perfectly clear that they could walk away with nothing and still have to pay. Even aiming at center mass I've seen guys blow off bucks gonads, ears and horns. It all boils down to practice and knowing how to control your emotions and knowing your limits. I've had a few guys shoot monsters in the neck because they didn't want to trail them. That being said, you have to be 100% confident in your shot and know that you can make the shot. Personally, I normally break out the rifle when there's a bunch of does and culls to be shot. I'll corn close and pick out a particular target. When I get situated, I'll draw their attention by grunting or kissing at them to alert them and they'll give you 45 seconds to 2 minutes to squeeze off a shot. If the shots not right don't take it. If it's there squeeze one off and enjoy not tracking and not having blood shot meat and the aftermath of a bullet expanding into everything around the shoulder!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously you are the resident expert so none of us peeons know ****. Your post is the exact reason I made the OP. To speak to everyone except you, the expert rifleman. The rest of us average shooters don't know what we are doing so we shoot their nuts off. Give me a break. What size hat does it take to fit that big head?

Exactly how is a slaughter house similar to shooting a wild, unrestrained animal? It isn't. Certainly hitting an animal squarely in the head kills immediately! Only an idiot would assume that isn't true. But that doesn't always happen. And the animal suffers unnecessarily. And that was the intent of the original post. If it is a higher percentage shot to shoot a trophy in the shoulder, the same applies to a doe. It isn't ok if you miss a little on a doe and shoot her jaw off, just shoot her in the higher percentage spot, behind the shoulder. After all, you are the expert and never miss so shooting one in the shoulder must be boring to you, or you are an egotistical idiot who thinks only head shots are manly.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

The guys that neck and head shoot are the same ones that run there boats past the stake in cedar bayou . Do what you want but if you hunted on my ranch and neck shot a deer and lost it , it would be your last time on it , shots in center mass with the correct bullet will kill more deer where they stand . If your shooting 50 yards just use a bigger gun and I promise you they will not move . I don't eat ribs anyway . So no meat lost . We have not lost a deer even with young shooters on our ranch . In the last seven years .


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

HydraSports said:


> So what is an appropriate deer rifle?
> ( one you are confident in)
> I don't really know what caliber that deer was shot with. Could have been a 55 gr .223 or a 95 gr .243. If it didn't expand until after passing the spine, then it would not drop the deer
> ( not true, if you hit an animal in the spine it will drop regardless if the bullet expands).
> ...


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

artys only said:


> The guys that neck and head shoot are the same ones that run there boats past the stake in cedar bayou .
> ( last time I checked shooting a deer in the head wasn't illegal.)
> 
> Do what you want but if you hunted on my ranch and neck shot a deer and lost it , it would be your last time on it ,
> ...


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Neck shot the buck and then head shot the doe he was chasing. Been shooting 3-5 deer and numerous pigs a year for the last 26 years and I've only shoulder shot a couple of them. I've never wounded a animal with a neck or head shot. YMMV


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I like shooten' 'em straight up the ***...
we have so many here... kinda like flies on a dead cow...
sometimes we can get a little backstrap off one...if the shots a little low...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Texas heart shot. Nuff said.

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Here's neck shot but he was real close. Further away always boiler room. Shooting 223 with 55 gr Barnes bullet


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The problem isn't the lethality of the neck or head shot. The problem is that out of every 100 people that swear by it, there's probably 6 or 8 that are actually legitimately good enough to be taking that shot.


----------



## Jkj1986 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have never had a deer walk away from a neck shot the 55gr hollow point from my 22-250 does the job every time and I've been shooting deer with it since I was 10. If you can't make a good shot and put the bullet where it needs to be get back to the range you need practice.. Seen more deer lost and wounded with bad body shots.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

rut-ro said:


> I'll take what ever shot I feel I am comfortable making at the time. I have shot deer in shoulder and neck and found all deer that I have shot (less than 10). I would almost be willing to bet that more deer are lost each year from bow hunters making bad shots and letting the deer run off than from neck shot deer with a rifle. So bow hunters make humanliy kills?


i been hunting deer some 35 years now, 90% of my rifle kills are head and neck shots, never have i ever wounded a deer or pig with a rifle, thats a 100% recovery rate for me. cant tell you how many prolly around 75 kills
i also bowhunt and can not say the same for my bowhunting, ive lost a few and so has everyone of my friends that bowhunt.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

zrexpilot said:


> i been hunting deer some 35 years now, 90% of my rifle kills are head and neck shots, never have i ever wounded a deer or pig with a rifle, thats a 100% recovery rate for me. cant tell you how many prolly around 75 kills
> i also bowhunt and can not say the same for my bowhunting, ive lost a few and so has everyone of my friends that bowhunt.


You better watch out talking like that.... The junior game wardens are gonna come out and accuse you of being an egotistical a-hole that thinks you are better than everyone else! Simply because you have the equipment and ability to make a humane kill that, apparently, they do not and can not! Heaven forbid you try and explain logical answers to these naysayers because their way is the only way to shoot a deer and you can't shoot a deer with anything less than a 300 weatherby behind the shoulder..... Just giving you a heads up on what's to come..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

T_rout said:


> You better watch out talking like that.... The junior game wardens are gonna come out and accuse you of being an egotistical a-hole that thinks you are better than everyone else! Simply because you have the equipment and ability to make a humane kill that, apparently, they do not and can not! Heaven forbid you try and explain logical answers to these naysayers because their way is the only way to shoot a deer and you can't shoot a deer with anything less than a 300 weatherby behind the shoulder..... Just giving you a heads up on what's to come..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 hehe, 300 mag, pfffft thats a waste of powder, truth is, anything stronger than a hard look will bring down a deer.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

if yer impatient shots around the 1.50 mark


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

zrexpilot said:


> hehe, 300 mag, pfffft thats a waste of powder, truth is, anything stronger than a hard look will bring down a deer.


That video is bs!!! Deer don't fall down when you shoot them in the head. They run around with a hole in their brain until an ethical hunter shoots them behind the shoulder to put them out of their misery!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Better shoot em in the head or neck with hornet otherwise they probably run off.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I have shot one doe in the neck. 
I was a touch low. After watching her bleed out and flop around screaming I will never ever shoot one in the neck again. I am as good of a shot as any and I know I could hit a deer in the neck or head all day but I'm not willing to allow another deer suffer like that at the hands of me.
James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> I have shot one doe in the neck.
> I was a touch low. After watching her bleed out and flop around screaming I will never ever shoot one in the neck again. I am as good of a shot as any and I know I could hit a deer in the neck or head all day but I'm not willing to allow another deer suffer like that at the hands of me.
> James
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I agree, my ability to shoot has nothing whatsoever to do with where I shoot. I would wager I can hold my own with anyone on this board. I just prefer to not risk maiming animals. It's about using good judgement. Like I saiid in the OP, lots of head/neck shooting is about showing off or trying to make up for a small pecker, who knows. For sure must be related to being a smart ***, cause lots if that going on in the recent few posts here.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I shoot all animals (except hogs, they get shot in the belly) in the neck. I only shoot them looking at me and only in the white patch just under the chin. I have killed more nilgai and deer with a 22-250 this way than most people have ever seen.

I also only shoot dove, quail, ducks, geese, rabbits, etc in the neck. Just bc I'm that good! Haha May be bragging like said above or may be that I'm not up to the above wiener watcher's standards?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have killed a 400lb hog in a pen with a 22short BUT.........the distance was 2'


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I've learned a lot from this thread.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Cynoscion said:


> I shoot all animals (except hogs, they get shot in the belly) in the neck. I only shoot them looking at me and only in the white patch just under the chin. I have killed more nilgai and deer with a 22-250 this way than most people have ever seen.
> 
> I also only shoot dove, quail, ducks, geese, rabbits, etc in the neck. Just bc I'm that good! Haha May be bragging like said above or may be that I'm not up to the above wiener watcher's standards?


 Any of them shots run down through the backstrap? Or does the bullet expand and stop before it gets to the backstrap? Looks like it is lined up perfectly on whitetail. Not being a smarta*s - just very curious. Was using your avatar pic as a reference...

T-BONE


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

tpool said:


> Any of them shots run down through the backstrap? Or does the bullet expand and stop before it gets to the backstrap? Looks like it is lined up perfectly on whitetail. Not being a smarta*s - just very curious. Was using your avatar pic as a reference...
> 
> T-BONE


The avatar pic is a great example. If I was a computer guru I could probably take that pic and show you exactly where I would shoot a deer standing like that but I'm not so I will just have to describe and hope it makes sense.

The white patch I refer to is right under his "chin". If you put a bullet in the middle of that white patch (deer or nilgai), he dies. He does not take a step, he does not do anything except for fall and twitch. He cannot do anything else. It is anatomically not possible. If you are off left or right, at worst you graze his neck and he eats corn in a few days. If you are off up or down, he dies.

I will say that I do not take neck shots on broadside animals. The margin for error is much greater this way. I will also say that I trail A LOT of wounded deer with dogs. It is part of how I make my living. I have trailed a lot of deer where the typical "vitals" shot was trying to be taken. I have trailed very few deer with dogs where a neck shot was trying to be taken. This doesn't mean that wounded deer do not happen when neck shots are taken. It simply means that they do not generally result in a "fatal" wound. The occasional busted jaw from trying to head shoot broadside would be the only exception I can think of and this deer 9 out of 10 cannot be caught with dogs. This one sucks but it happens if you shoot enough deer in the head.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha. Didn't answer your question. Sorry I see that now.

I shoot 55 gr. PSP's out of a 22-250. The bullet very rarely exits so there is no damaged meat.


----------



## Jkj1986 (Jul 11, 2014)

HydraSports said:


> rubberducky said:
> 
> 
> > I have shot one doe in the neck.
> ...


Haha small pecker figured someone would go there I bet you shoot a 300 win...


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I must have a very small pecker. I shoot every doe, many management bucks, and a few wall hanging Mule deer in the head or base of the neck and have for 20 years. Then again, my 264 Win Mag stacks holes inside a nickle at 100 Yards and the only AR I hunt with stacks them inside a 1/2 dollar. 

It's all about the shooter and the weapons capability. Thanks for lumping us all in that bucket though.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Please re-read what I said, I said "lots of head/neck shooting is about showing off .......". Only you can assess why you choose to shoot a deer in the neck. I will say this again. I am not really sure why. I have been shooting deer my whole life and have never had one travel more than 100 yds when shot behind the shoulder and have never lost one. Most fall right there and many never kick.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

here in Texas were allowed to bait, its not showing off if i choose to neck shoot a deer at 80 yds with his head buried in a pile of corn, with a scoped rifle that stacks them in a quarter. i body shoot deer too buts that with an open sight rifle, or i plan on mounting the animal.
If your not confident in the shot by no means do it.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Doubt anyone will see this however here you go.

Whitetail shoulders contain very little meat actually when compared to the neck.

While I have drilled them in the head and neck it is not a shot I take often. I would rather whack their shoulder, take out the heart and lungs region and save that 8-14#'s of neck meat for Sausage.

Just my thoughts.

John


----------



## Jkj1986 (Jul 11, 2014)

I've never had one take a step after a neck shot.. Then again I can stick the bullet in a flies ***.


----------



## JeffJ (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is my two cents:

I neck shoot does and some culls. When I neck shoot it is never over 75 yards. I like them quatering away and aim for the bottom of the white patch. Now, over 75 yards and deer destined for the wall all get the behind the shoulder treatment.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I usually do a head shot on doe drop them in the tracks


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Cynoscion said:


> Haha. Didn't answer your question. Sorry I see that now.
> 
> I shoot 55 gr. PSP's out of a 22-250. The bullet very rarely exits so there is no damaged meat.


 Thanks for the answer Cynoscion. I can see where that caliber and weight wouldn't ever exit.

T-BONE


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I haven't read all of the comments but one of my favorite shots on a doe is neck shot when she's facing away. They have a mane of dark hair down the center of their neck that gives a great focal point to the center of the spine/neck bone. You can also err up or down and still make a fatal shot and on a doe, the neck is skinny enough that there's not much margin of error left or right so if you pull either direction that way, I'd say there's a good chance of clean miss. I can't think of any I've missed shooting them that way so I can't speak from experience. If I can't get the shot I described, I will shoot them straight on in the white spot. I don't shoot broadside head or neck shots anymore. I learned my lesson on that one. It only took one for me be more patient and wait for a shot I'm more comfortable with.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

all depends on shooter and rifle. I shoot hand load .243. shoots groups you can cover with a quarter at 100 yards. have been shooting deer in neck for 30 years have not lost one yet but, I have also let a lot of deer pass if conditions are not right. I just meat hunt, can always get another deer when conditions are right.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*Yessir*



Main Frame 8 said:


> For arguments sake, if one can't place a shot accurately enough to hit the vitals, one should probably not be taking shots at a smaller kill zone. But I hear you.


 AMEN

My goal is getting the animal on the ground dead!
I have shot bucks behind the shoulder and seen them jump like 6 feet in the air and run off using a Winchester 32 Special
(a little bigger and faster than a 30-30) Had pretty near same result with 270 but usually they expire in a few steps with either.

For the last 10 or 15 years I have shot 30-06 or 308 in 150 gr Remington Corlocts (sp) and my tracking skills have gone way down because they usually fall with a maximum of 3 or 4 steps.

Also most of my life I have been shooting a few inches higher than I should have getting mostly a double lung shot drop it down 2 to 3 inches and you get heart and lungs.

I shot a little spike last year (with the crossbow) low behind the shoulder and I swear I could see a hole all the way through him and it looked like a gallon of blood poured out in 2 or 3 seconds. He had a shocked look and took maybe 3 steps! That was it!

Bottom line do what works for you just getum on the ground!!
:texasflag


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

I was about 10 years old when my dad finally let me shoot at my first deer. From day one he always told me to shoot them in the neck...doe or buck, didn't matter. He said I would either miss them completely or kill them instantly and he was in no mood to follow a blood trail or smell a busted gut. I missed a LOT of deer my first few years but to this day have yet to wound one when aiming for the neck - I'm 48 now (I will say that I rarely if ever take a shot over 125 yards). I did make the mistake of shooting a doe in the head - that is when you can get in trouble. A deer can easily survive (temporarily) a shot to the head...nothing fatal about a bullet going through the top of the nose and out the bottom jaw (it only took one guilt filled lesson for me). At any rate, to each his/her own - you should know your own shooting abilities and I'm not about to start telling anyone else where they should place their shot, but it has been my experience that more deer are wounded and or lost with a heart/lung shot than a neck shot (I said more, not all).

Good luck to everyone this year...have a *safe* and enjoyable season.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

gray gost said:


> all depends on shooter and rifle. I shoot hand load .243. shoots groups you can cover with a quarter at 100 yards. have been shooting deer in neck for 30 years have not lost one yet but, I have also let a lot of deer pass if conditions are not right. I just meat hunt, can always get another deer when conditions are right.


You must of not read all the previous posts on this thread!?!? You just admitted to being an arrogant a hole that likes to prove your masculinity by shooting poor little animals in any other area than behind the shoulder. How dare you mention that you can make a **** that somebody else can't. Didn't you know this is a liberal website and you have to admit your wrong and listen to the few that say you shouldn't do what you've been doing for 30+ years?!? You can't do things your way, you have to do what others tell you to and if you don't agree then your a freakin criminal that deserves lethal injection. Heaven forbid you do what you want to do... There are plenty of guys in this thread that'll tell you; how, when and where you should shoot a deer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Forgot to talk about him having a small wiener too!


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

I was sure glad to see this thread for the last couple of weeks. Really glad this issue has been resolved once & for all. I'll miss all the wienie measuring next year... heh, heh...

Good luck to you all in the coming gun season!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Aim small miss small


----------

